# Crow/Seagull Culling



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey guys, the diary farm I work on has recently started to have a pretty bad problem with pesky seagulls and crows. Basically the things keep ripping open the calf feed bags and even tho they don't eat much we're in Ireland so any ripped bags get wet and rot and this is an economic hassle. The farmer I work for lovely fella said he'd supplement my wages a bit if id pick off a few birds and hang em up to scare off the rest.

Wondering if anyone else has any experiences they want to share about winged pest control in an agricultural setting. Any advice on techniques set ups and that sorta thing would be appreciated , cheers ????

Attached a picture of me with some of the calves cause they're cute buggers


----------



## K2MAN (Apr 29, 2017)

where's the picture? I don't see you or the calves! :hmm:


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Basically if you can shoot a gun sit under a building where they are and shoot them as they fly down. If using a catty just hide near the bags and shoot when in range

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

gabeb said:


> Basically if you can shoot a gun sit under a building where they are and shoot them as they fly down. If using a catty just hide near the bags and shoot when in range
> Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


Yeah guns not an option unfortunately but the hiding by the bags is a good idea as long as the smart buggers don't Cotten on


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

K2MAN said:


> where's the picture? I don't see you or the calves! :hmm:


Got the photo in there now


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

dang magpies said:


> gabeb said:
> 
> 
> > Basically if you can shoot a gun sit under a building where they are and shoot them as they fly down. If using a catty just hide near the bags and shoot when in range
> ...


Ok so hide near the bags and have a bag that is ripped open spread around below where you hang the bags, be in whatever range you are confident at shooting and just wait for the buggers. If you can't get close consider an air rifle, and as for using the bodies, you could leave a few on the ground as decoys and eat them later or use then as fertilizer


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sea gulls and crows are very hearty strong birds that will require a more powerful set up for a clean humane dispatch . Accuracy for head shots is a must !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those crows are smart!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

place some mouse or bear traps on top of the bags :rofl: . . . . . :huh: ha ! i think i actually like my stupid mouse trap idea !


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

For culling I would recommend a good powerful 22 or 25 caliber air rifle with a decent scope, preferably leaning right up against the legal power limit as these are very tough birds.

For scaring them off, fireworks would probably be more effective. Firecrackers, or especially small exploding bottle rockets would do a darn fine job I think.

Hanging up horizontal strings with pieces of that plastic red n white road block ribbon attached so they can blow around in the wind causing noise and movement may also help keep them at bay... That's a trick often used here to keep unwanted birds at bay from freshly sewn fields. But the smart ones may catch on to that trick rather quickly.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Put out some bait and shoot them when they are on the ground with HD bands and lead balls.

I think there are laws against shooting Sea Gulls here in the US....is that right?

GP


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I've heard that European crows are easy to get close to. If true, US crows are an entirely different breed. Hunting crows is almost as difficult as hunting Turkey.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I had an experience like this years ago with pigeons at a friends dairy. We used shotguns, which you cannot do of course, but I brought it up to say that if you do get a crow, keep in mind that it is grain fed and, contrary to what you might have heard, crows are supposed to be good eating.

If the slingshot isn't working for you perhaps you could string some fishing line across their flight path. The chance of fouling their wings in the line may be enough to keep them out.

winnie


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

+Winnie is right about eating, they are supposedly good eating and somebody on this forum did a while ago with his family


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

hey man, at least you arent this guy... hes bringing in a priest... watched this on news last night, laughed my ass off...


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

http://m.huffpost.com/ca/entry/16988084


----------

